# Marriott Aruba Surf Club Efficiency last minute questions



## truth1ness (Nov 27, 2014)

A surprise last minute Aruba Surf Club efficiency popped up for an accommodation certificate and I'm thinking about taking it but have a few questions. 

Has anyone stayed in an efficiency and how are they? Most of the tug reviews seem to be 1-2 bedrooms or unspecified. I usually like to go grocery shopping and do some cooking in timeshares, are there any kitchen facilities at all in the efficiency units? Anyone have a photo or video of one of these? 

If there is no kitchen what are some lower priced everyday/local food options? I always hear how expensive dining can be on these little islands and don't really want to be spending $30+ for every meal every day. 

Do you recommend getting a rental car for the week or just taxi it from the airport? I plan on signing up for various tours like snorkeling, atv'ing, etc. If I don't get one at the airport but decide to get one later is there a rental center near the hotel?


----------



## silentg (Nov 27, 2014)

First thing I would check if it is a mandatory all inclusive resort. Those resorts charge a daily fee that can be costly!


----------



## jlp879 (Nov 27, 2014)

I haven't stayed in the Marriott Surf Club efficiency unit but I have done so at other Marriott properties.

We managed to cook/eat in by planning ahead, knowing what the unit contained and making good use of the barbecue grills on the property.  

Most Marriott efficiency studios will have a microwave, toaster, coffee maker and fridge.  Some of them have microwave/convection oven combos which give you even more options.  I've heard of people brining an electric skillet for their stay in a studio, but I haven't done that yet.  

So besides easy breakfast and lunches, we ate very simple meals like toasted cheese sandwiches and soup, deil chicken and assorted cold salads, or used the barbecues entirely for cookouts, throwing the meat on the grill and wrapping the veggies in aluminum foil.  

Throw in a couple of restaurant meals and you've managed to make a week of eating fly by.  

You can see a photo of the kitchenette on Marriott.com for Aruba Surf Club.  It's listed as "guest room example".


----------



## sun&fun (Nov 27, 2014)

The first part of this video shows the studio side of a Surf Club villa. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kt5b3Fkx4UY

There used to be a National car rental desk at the Surf Club.


----------



## ilene13 (Nov 27, 2014)

silentg said:


> First thing I would check if it is a mandatory all inclusive resort. Those resorts charge a daily fee that can be costly!



It is not an AI.  None of the Marriott timeshares are AI.

We have been going to Aruba annually since 1988. We always rent a car.  Contact Top Drive.  Their prices are reasonable and they are wonderful to deal with.  I never cook in Aruba as there are so many wonderful restaurants.  If you want any specific info send me a pm.


----------



## jojo777 (Nov 30, 2014)

There is a small kitchenette with small fridge and Micro, sink counter.  Not a place you will be doing a lot of cooking, but you can do fruit and bagels in the morning on the balcony, sandwiches, snacks and drinks.  The Surf Club is gorgeous.  I would grab it in a minute.  We always rent a car in Aruba because the driving is easy.  Bring a soft sided cooler for drinks and sandwiches and go out for dinner.  You will love the Marriott and Aruba.  I prefer a 1 bedroom, but who wouldn't.  If the price is right and especially if there are only 2 of you, I would do it in a heartbeat.  You sound like you will be off property a bit, and generally, not in the room anyway.  The room is s typical studio, 1 bed and pull out sofa, small table and 2 chairs, bathroom and a balcony with a table and 2 chairs. 

Don't miss Baby Beach.  I like Michael's Beachside, Tulip and El Gauchos for dinners.  Madame Jeanette's is wonderful but more expensive.  

Jo


----------

